# Sportsman Show 2002



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Well the fishing season got off to a slow start. My 3 year old son couldn't manage to put together a good pattern for the fish in the tank, but don't worry Christian there is always next year. We checked out the exhibits and Christian really enjoyed the Kodiak bear that they have there. I managed to spend more money on jigs, and checked out all the latest in new items for the upcoming fishing season. Lowrance has a new fish finder which blows our current one away, the x-15, and northland tackle has a nice booth with their lineup of tackle. I also got a kick out of the remote controlled boatlift. Where were these when I was a kid?? As always it was fun to get out of the cold and I recommend people checking it out if they are looking for something to do this weekend. Enjoy!!

_________________
Eric Hustad
Fishing and Big Game Director
Nodak Outdoors Field Staff
NodakOutdoors.com

[ This Message was edited by: Eric Hustad on 2002-03-04 16:21 ]


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Eric your funny!
I was just wondering why you got a kick out of the remote controled boat lifts when you guys already have one? That makes me laugh! I guess it the 21st century now, and people are starting to get lazy? Next thing you'll find will be boat with X-Box's or Playstation2 in them?


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

We just got the electric this year, but the drawback is you have to hold the button. With this you can sit on the deck and reel it up. I'm kidding of course, but I think back to that old lund and boatlift that used to take forever to reel up. Anyway if a guy can afford it what the heck, you only live once, you can't take money with ya!!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Maverick, I know who are now!!! When do you want to go back and spend another day on Giligan's island??? I never thought Chris and I were going to get off that island. As far as boatlifts with Big Mike you can why we need an electric lift. He doesn't do a lot of manual cranking so his only option is electric. I really thought they are a great idea for people as they get older and don't quite the stamina or strength. An electric life can really help some people still get out fishing. I just hope it doesn't break down when they are trying to dock it. Anyway that' another topic. See ya soon for sky carp


----------

